# Yet another successful day



## Texas Blonde (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry for all the threads yall.  I send the links to the threads to my family, so they can read about my trips.  It makes it easier on them when there is a new thread each time.  Plus, today was an unusually successful day.  First Ill show the tarantulas, then the other even cooler things.

The first burrow I found.  I poured water down but the T wouldnt come all the way out.  I could see her legs a couple inches down the tunnel, but she wouldnt budge so I left her alone.  






The second and third burrows were one of the coolest finds of the day.  They were about a foot apart.  Ive seen burrows very close, but never that close.  Its a good example of why Ts dont need large cages, they dont use much room.  Both spiders came up with little difficulty.  I was facing North when I took the pics, so this is a great example of how the spiders build their burrows on the E side of plants.  


















The eastern burrow and its owner.











The western burrow and its owner.












Yet another burrow that didnt produce a spider.  I spent about 10 minutes just staring at this burrow as a huge orange wasp crawled all over me.  It was  a really hot day, the kind of hot that makes sweat run down your face in streams.  At some point sweat becomes your enemy, because it attracts bugs.  The wasp crawled all over my face, neck, chest, and arms.  It even crawled down the front of my tank top between my boobs!     It was at that point that I finally understood why they say "patiencs is a virtue."   






The luckiest find of the day was this spider.  After the above burrow I was out of water, and had given up on catching any more Ts.  Then I saw this big girl just walking around outside her burrow.  It startled me so much I dropped my camera.....right onto her burrow entrance.  The camera blocked her going back down her burrow, so I was able to collect her.  Shell soon be on her way to Gary (Drachenjager) for a breeding project.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 8, 2007)

*Little grey spider*

The first arachnid of the day was this little guy.  I saw the web and spent 5 minutes looking for its owner.  I only ended up spotting it because it had the weird habit of waving one of its legs anytime something got near.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 8, 2007)

I had my dog with me again today, so I made my usual stop at the cattle trough for her to swim.  I was taking pictures of a wasp drowning in the water when I noticed the water bugs for the first time.  Here are the pictures of the wasp in the water and after I saved it with my hat.  





















And here are the water bugs.  I took some pics of them in the water, then managed to catch two.  It was hard to catch them as they were very fast.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 8, 2007)

*Cows*

I got some good shots of our cattle today.  The big white bull is named Dodge, because he is about the size of one.  Also because my whole family drives Dodges, and he enjoys denting them.


















This pic shows both the bulls.  Mini is also white like Dodge.  Hes a fairly tall bull, but if you see them side by side, Dodge is just built on a larger scale.






Two very pregnant heifers.






Some more heifers as they came into the pens with me.  I went into the pens not knowing they could get in.  I left when I realized how close I was to Dodge.  Yall should have seen me high tail it to the fence, lol.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 8, 2007)

absoultly beautiful...and i may add lucky wasp ROTFLOL 
both of them.
you are the great wasp rescuer 

YEah and wish me luck on breeding them . My anax arent being cooperative lol
bloomin females want to go into premolt when i get a male matured lol


----------



## beetleman (Jul 8, 2007)

:clap: yeah, keep the pics comin beautiful everything,seeing the ts in their natural setting,cows.........i love cows! and that diving beetle(dytiscus sp.)awesome,and the grey spider,wasps oh hell.......everything keep em coming


----------



## Dark (Jul 9, 2007)

Quick question, Does it ever get boring doing a field trip in the same state you live in? Don't take this the wrong way I am actually curious so I know what I am in for when I retire and move to a nice state  . I guess I just get bored here in the East coast because the winters freeze and the summers boil, so When I go looking for stuff around here all I find are slugs and ants.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 9, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Quick question, Does it ever get boring doing a field trip in the same state you live in? Don't take this the wrong way I am actually curious so I know what I am in for when I retire and move to a nice state  . I guess I just get bored here in the East coast because the winters freeze and the summers boil, so When I go looking for stuff around here all I find are slugs and ants.



Lol, it never gets boring, at least when you are me.  I go to the same piece of land almost every time I go out.  Actually, in the past few days of posting pictures from my ranch, Ive been in the same 100 acres.  It never gets old, I find new bugs each time.  The picture of the Argiope I posted a few threads back, that was the first time I had ever seen that species out there.

Texas is incredibly diverse though, so if I ever do get bored, I know Ill always have new places to go.


----------



## funnylori (Jul 9, 2007)

That is really awesome! I love that grey spider. The tarantulas are just beautiful! 

I must MUST visit Texas sometime soon!

I bet you would get a kick out of the wetlands I tromp through around here though...  We've got a few of those water boatmen too.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 11, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> Quick question, Does it ever get boring doing a field trip in the same state you live in? Don't take this the wrong way I am actually curious so I know what I am in for when I retire and move to a nice state  . I guess I just get bored here in the East coast because the winters freeze and the summers boil, so When I go looking for stuff around here all I find are slugs and ants.


Obviously someone who has never lived in Texas here lol Texas has such a wide range of habitats, it would take several lifetimes to even come close to getting bored with doing field trips here. You can go from piney woods to desiduious forest to plains to deserts to costal plains to ... anyway . Not to mention , in places like where Sky lives someone who likes snakes , scorps and tarantulas would have a hard time getting bored lol


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2007)

looks like texas is the place:clap:


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 12, 2007)

beetleman said:


> looks like texas is the place:clap:


see what it says under my location?


----------

